# Medal Mounting in the NCR



## Sgt_Bloggins (26 Mar 2021)

Any recommendations on someone in the NCR to do medal mounting? The tailers aren't accepting any to be sent off.


----------



## Sgt_Bloggins (26 Mar 2021)

Sgt_Bloggins said:


> Any recommendations on someone in the NCR to do medal mounting? The tailers aren't accepting any to be sent off.


disregard found thread with info...


----------

